# How to fix a cube with a corner twisted?



## CubeCow (Feb 27, 2015)

So I just got a stickerless new island phoenix today, and it came rather loose.
(oh and I'm brand new at cubing and can't solve a cube yet)
As I was scrambling it, I think I flipped one of the corners in a different rotation than it was.
Does this matter? Can I fix it? How can I tell?

Anything you might have is extremely helpful thanks.


----------



## Myachii (Feb 27, 2015)

Flip it back..?

If it's scrambled, solve it until OLL and PLL and then you'll know.


----------



## gyuszaszabo (Feb 27, 2015)

just solve it and you will see at the last layer that wich is twisted and you just have to twist it back


----------



## CubeCow (Feb 27, 2015)

Myachii said:


> Flip it back..?
> 
> If it's scrambled, solve it until OLL and PLL and then you'll know.



Like I said


CubeCow said:


> (oh and I'm brand new at cubing and can't solve a cube yet)


----------



## Myachii (Feb 27, 2015)

The only thing I can suggest then it just disassemble and reassemble it solved.


----------



## CubeCow (Feb 27, 2015)

Myachii said:


> The only thing I can suggest then it just disassemble and reassemble it solved.



That won't hurt the cube?


----------



## Myachii (Feb 27, 2015)

Of course not  If you do it properly  Just make sure to be careful when popping it.


----------



## CubeCow (Feb 27, 2015)

Ok thanks


----------



## unirox13 (Feb 27, 2015)

Also, there are tons of YouTube videos on how to disassemble and reassemble various 3x3's in case you get stuck.


----------

